
Fuller’s Brewery Industrial Robot - jsingleton
https://unop.uk/travel/fullers-brewery-industrial-robot/
======
jsingleton
Thought this was an interesting way of thinking about algorithms in the real
world. This is a smart one as it eliminates the need for storage of the
spacers.

